# The Colors Of Seiko! Please Post Your Seiko Colors...



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Angelis







__________________


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

*Part 2:*

*
*

*
* permalink







































Angelis







__________________


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Angelis said:


> Angelis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your recently re-acquainted SKXA33 per chance? Very nice Angelis....


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Love them all.....


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Some of these have been moved on


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

[IMG alt="DSC_3134.jpg"]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v726/andytims/Watches/DSC_3134.jpg[/IMG]










I've not even bothered top post my black faced ones :wink2:


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

howie77 said:


> Angelis said:
> 
> 
> > Angelis
> ...


Yes sir...the very one...and I love it dearly!

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

*Thank you EVERYONE!*

All of you have great watches, as well as great taste!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Just received this loveley (colourful) 6138 back from my 'man' - Many hours spent brushing up the case & scouring the 'net for N O S parts & voila! (cheers mate) - Not bad for a circa 1974 piece? - One of Seiko's best imho? ... Paul


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Here're a couple of mine.....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Only got one Seiko in my collection, and it's black - Does that count?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

3 of these have gone now, traded out or sold, but hey ho...onwards and upwards!

I do still love the 7T32's....


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Had a few but down to just this one now


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

The colors of the Seiko so pretty in the sky

Are also on the faces of people going by

I see friends shaking hands saying how do you do

They're really saying I love you.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> The colors of the Seiko so pretty in the sky
> 
> Are also on the faces of people going by
> 
> ...


I'll have what he's drinking...! :lol:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

seiko 6309-729B



DS3-Racing-5 Citroen Seiko 6309-729B orange dial by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Re-posted for the Nth time :blush: - my 7A38-701B:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just the one

http://


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

*It's a veritable rainbow of great Seikos!*

*
*

*
I'm loving this...so let's keep it going!*

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Great stuff. :notworthy:


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

sjb said:


> Great stuff.


Good to see you again buddy!

How's the OK?

Then there's the grey dialed Seiko 5 Superior that I recently purchased.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Thian said:


> seiko 6309-729B
> 
> [IMG alt="5098967951_a7dd0a5801_z.j...kr.com/1342/5098967951_a7dd0a5801_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> DS3-Racing-5 Citroen Seiko 6309-729B orange dial by thianwong1, on Flickr


I love this so much! Thanks Thian!


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Davey P said:


> Only got one Seiko in my collection, and it's black - Does that count?


That counts so much! I had never seen that one...thanks for the pic!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Angelis said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > Only got one Seiko in my collection, and it's black - Does that count?
> ...


That one doesn't get much wrist time, because it's so bleedin' heavy!


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Guys...you have all made this a great thread...and quite colorful too!


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

AlexC1981 said:


> Mine


I love them all! I really love the light blue blues accents...very classy...an understated elegance.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Steve said:


>


I never knew that oranges could be sexy!

Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Angelis said:


> I love them all! I really love the light blue blues accents...very classy...an understated elegance.


Thanks  I have noticed that if I put up a photo of the light blue one, it is much more likely to get a comment than any of my other watches ever do. You can pick them up on ebay pretty cheaply.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

My latest.........


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

The name of the colour khaki coined in British India comes from the Hindustani language (itself a borrowed form of the Persian word khak meaning dust), meaning "dusty, dust covered or earth coloured." It has been used by many armies around the world for uniforms, including camouflage. Most notably, khaki was used by the British Army in India beginning in 1848.

Khaki-coloured uniforms were used officially by British troops for the first time during the Abyssinian campaign of 1867-68, when Indian troops travelled to Ethiopia (Abyssinia) under the command of general Sir Robert Napier to release some British captives and to "persuade the Abyssinian King [Theodore], forcibly if necessary, to mend his ways".

"This was the first major campaign in which some of the troops wore khaki, which had been officially introduced as approved working dress in 1861. Although approval was withdrawn in 1864, many troops, particularly those who had seen active service on the North-West Frontier (Pakistan), continued to dye their white drill uniforms with tea leaves or other substances. Khaki ('dusty') was said to have been invented by Lieutenant (later Lieutenant-general) Harry Lumsden when, in December 1846, he founded the Corps of Guides."

In Western fashion, it is a standard colour for smart casual dress pants (trousers) for civilians.

However, the name is sometimes also used to describe a green colour similar to asparagus or pale sea green (especially by the linen/textile/lingerie industries). In the mid-twentieth century as many Western militaries adopted an olive drab instead of the older, more brownish khaki, the two colour names became associated with each other. In French, "khaki" refers to a much darker olive drab style military green.










American soldiers scaling the walls of Peking 14 August 1900 during the Boxer Rebellion. The volunteer soldiers scaling the walls have Dark Blue field jackets and khaki pants and the regular soldiers in the foreground are wearing full khaki uniforms.

Great thread Angelis :thumbsup:


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's an old one:


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Steve said:


> The name of the colour khaki coined in British India comes from the Hindustani language (itself a borrowed form of the Persian word khak meaning dust), meaning "dusty, dust covered or earth coloured." It has been used by many armies around the world for uniforms, including camouflage. Most notably, khaki was used by the British Army in India beginning in 1848.
> 
> Khaki-coloured uniforms were used officially by British troops for the first time during the Abyssinian campaign of 1867-68, when Indian troops travelled to Ethiopia (Abyssinia) under the command of general Sir Robert Napier to release some British captives and to "persuade the Abyssinian King [Theodore], forcibly if necessary, to mend his ways".
> 
> ...


I love this post!

Seiko represents many wonderful things to many of us...


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

ketiljo said:


> Here's an old one:


That green is so soothing, and the entire watch is a representation of understated class...I love it!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

The Seiko 6M26-8050's dial looks black under some lighting, blue under others.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

A faw of mine..



















I think this dial is a very dark blue rather than the normal black..










Orange.










Green.










John


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

johnbaz said:


> A faw of mine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, they are STUNNING! Thanks for posting these pics!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

There's a few more in here that i don't seem to have individual pics of, brown bullhead, a blue/grey 6138, three blue 6139's and a white dialled helmet 6139..

Unfortunately the 6138's both need work..










John


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

johnbaz said:


> Hi
> 
> There's a few more in here that i don't seem to have individual pics of, brown bullhead, a blue/grey 6138, three blue 6139's and a white dialled helmet 6139..
> 
> ...


To me, that's an avalanche of great Seiko color! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Here are some Seiko colours - all Y187/82 movement, not the most robust Seiko movement but they made up for it with some great colour combinations.










Regards

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on Derek, wheres the purple spangle?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

BLUE


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MIL GREEN


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Come on Derek, wheres the purple spangle?


It's orange, you........ :duh: they never made spangles in purple


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's some of mine.... First up an SKX007 modded by Mr. Teatime....










Next a slightly less garish yellow 7A28










A green 'military' style Seiko 5 (not an original photo - this one lifted from the 'net)










Finally an OM paired with an SKX009J










I didn't bother showing the 5 black Seikos in the box....

Rob


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

*Thanks again to all of you for posting and adding your thoughts,comments,and pics!*

*
*

*
You have made this one of my favorite threads!*

*
*

*
*


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't think one of these has been posted yet.


----------



## Veracocha (Jul 29, 2010)

CF black on titanium.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

*
*

*
**Many thanks to all of you who posted your great pics; and also to everyone who viewed.*


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

I reread this thread and really realized how you guys made this such a good thread and read!

Thank you!


















This has to be one of the most unique shades of color for a watch...very classy.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Might as well chuck this one in (belatedly), even though the rest of the watch is predominantly black - my 'new' 7A38-7140:


----------

